# John Markie.



## Jacqueline319 (Aug 14, 2010)

My father, the late John Markie, who was a native of Scotland, was on the ship Nesham, that went down in the storms of November 14th 1982 off the coast of Pennzance. I was his oldest daughter, from his previous marriage, and 13 1/2 years old at the time. I have often been curious as to what happened that tragic evening, which I shall never forget. I do recall that Mr. Tait had survived and had attended my father's funeral. I still have "bitter-sweet" approach to the sea, whereas, my father adored his life at sea - it was his life! If anyone has any information and would like to offer me some details, I would be heartly appreciative. You may contact me at my personal e-mail. 

Thank you,
Kindly,
Miss Jacqueline.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Jacqueline,

firstly on behalf of the Moderating Team welcome to SN. I have deleted your email address as it is site policy not to show these. For your safety and to stop any unwanted emails. Any member that has any information can send you a PRIVATE MESSAGE - PM - and then if you wish to communicate by email you can disclose your address to them. I am sure that you will receive some help from the members who are most knowledgeable.

Hawkey01


----------



## Jacqueline319 (Aug 14, 2010)

Dear Hawkey01

Thank you for welcoming me to the site, and thank you for your kind advice. I now await patiently for any information about my dad, that tragic evening. 

Jacqueline.


----------

